# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  نحوه نصب و run کردن Mysql

## F.zeinali

سلام دوستان
من mysql-essential-6.0.9-alpha-win32 رو دانلود کردم و الان می خوام نصبش کنم
اگه میشه لطف کنید مراحل نصبو بهم بگید :تشویق:

----------


## F.zeinali

دوستان خواهشا یکی جواب سوالمو بده

----------


## سعید صابری

http://www.howtoprogram.ir/learning/...n-Windows.html

----------

